

Ask HN: How much does an iOS app cost? You tell us - avalore

After reading this discussion: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/209170/how-much-does-it-cost-to-develop-an-iphone-application/3926493#3926493 we thought it would be interesting to get an idea of what different developers/locations would quote for the same app to be developed.<p>You don't need to give any details about yourself or your business if you don't wish to, but a price and location would be great. We'll compile and publish the results once there's enough entries in the books. There isn't much of a brief, in fact there isn't. We'd just like you to quote us on building an existing app already on the store, this one... http://itunes.apple.com/gb/app/convert-units-for-free/id337224035?mt=8<p>Please fill in the form here: https://spreadsheets.google.com/viewform?formkey=dGhkXzJEX2hGQW50RGE3bkxET1dGTEE6MQ
======
charlesju
Where are the results?

------
kgermino
Clickable:
[https://spreadsheets.google.com/viewform?formkey=dGhkXzJEX2h...](https://spreadsheets.google.com/viewform?formkey=dGhkXzJEX2hGQW50RGE3bkxET1dGTEE6MQ)

~~~
Nos_2411
[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/209170/how-much-does-
it-c...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/209170/how-much-does-it-cost-to-
develop-an-iphone-application/3926493#3926493)

